# Sanitary States license test or Servsafe test ( Floridia Students)



## miccru (Sep 1, 2011)

Since I'm a student in LCB and I just started my sanitary class, I like to know if the sanitary state license test or Servsafe test is easy or do I need to study real hard to pass it.

Another question I like to know if the test has question that has scenarios like this one

( A box of Cheese place on the dock at 9am and was pick up by a food handler and he place the cheese in the Fridge. The same cheese was placed out of the fridge at 11 am and was sitting outside until 2 pm. The same food handler took the cheese and put it back in the fridge at 6 pm and brought it back out 10pm)

or questions like

( Soup should be quickly reheated by what temperature  A: 135   B:145   C:155   D:165)


----------



## justanothercook (Sep 4, 2011)

Its not to hard as long as you havent missed any days, you have to memorize all the safe temps for foods for cooking and reheating,

What temps you have to holds things at. If you memorize most of the charts in the book you will do fine.

They'll have a few tricks questions but most of the questions are pretty straight forward as long as you have been writing notes, paying attention.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, you will see questions like the ones you listed.

IMHO, the following are essential to understand:

Safe zone and danger zone, the significance of 40°F, 135°F
Time-temperature, i.e. 4 hour rule, six hour rule, time-temperature is cumulative
Protein cooking temperatures
Hand washing, how long seems to be a favorite question
cross contamination
sanitizing as compared to cleaning
the most common causes of food borne illnesses and preventive practices
As a general rule, if it is mentioned in class, there is a high probability it will appear on the examination.

Most is common sense. If you listen, understand, and take notes, you should be fine.


----------

